# New here!



## ropo (Mar 8, 2012)

Hello all!

I was finally able to register today and am very excited to be part of this forum! I have started a small breeding colony to supplement my show birds diet. I got some "pretty" mice so that I can enjoy the colors while I have them for breeding.

Some I believe I will need to dispatch as they are just not producing. One seems to have a roach back along with "waltzing". I hope that my small scale breeding isn't frowned upon here since I'm not breeding for show.


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi and welcome, what area are you from ?


----------



## ropo (Mar 8, 2012)

Hello! I am actually from Pennsylvania, USA.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Welcome! Small time breeders are just as welcome here! We actually have several members in PA and I am just south of you in Baltimore!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome
what sort of birds are they?


----------



## ropo (Mar 8, 2012)

I actually show chickens. Commence the laughter. I'm used to it by now!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

chickens eat mice! I never knew that.


----------



## ropo (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh yes! They go ga-ga over them! The mice are dead when I give them the treat, but I still feel sadistic watching the birds running around the pen.

I can't let my birds free-range, too many predators. So, I give them a bit of animal protein every now and then.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

what breed of chickens are they?


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Welcome! Small scale breeding is definitely not frowned upon, if it was, I wouldn't be here.
Yes, what kind of chickens, pictures?
I've seen enough chickens for a lifetime, (my neighbours ran a small scale chicken farm of about 6000) but they were just your regular brown shavers. 
Now I'm curious, what traits are "sort after" on chickens?


----------



## ropo (Mar 8, 2012)

Well, poultry shows are alot like cat shows. Each breed has traits that you breed for. Each breed has a standard that you try to "match". Of course, no bird will ever be perfect, but you can try! 

My breed, the Langshan is one of the oldest breeds that were accepted into the APA (American Poultry Association) Standard of Perfection.

My breed is very large and very proud. The back makes a U shape and the entire bird, when bred correctly, looks much like a wine glass. The Australian (German) Langshan is much more balanced that way, but those are not in the US. I would kill for a pair though...

I have a few other breeds, but the Langshan stole my heart. They are calm, easy to handle, do well in captivity. The males can reach 15 lbs, but most of it is in the frame/bones of the body. The males shouldn't weigh over 9 lbs, but like many breeds, "bigger is better". I have had males reach well over my knees. (I'm 5'11"). Having a rooster that big attack, would NOT end well. So, I breed for calm males.

http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g259/jrsygntbrdr1/c0fb7d23.jpg
http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g259/jrsygntbrdr1/78eb7ad2.jpg
http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g259/jrsygntbrdr1/f3fbca64.jpg

Sorry, got a little off track there. I'm quite a bit addicted to my birds. I've only had them for about 21 years, which is minor as most breeders are a bit older. Love them!


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I see what you mean about the wine glass, they are quite amazing birds.
Don't worry, a few of us have other fancies, I know when I start talking about my cows, I get a little carried away.


----------



## ropo (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh cows! What breeds do you raise? I'd love to have a Brown Swiss one day, or a miniature Jersey!


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Personally I find Jerseys to be boring and the bulls are ones to watch. Brown Swiss can be quite impressive once properly groomed and bred to the right standards. Personally I breed Scottish Highland Cattle, I train them and show them


----------



## ropo (Mar 8, 2012)

Those are the big hairy ones that look like yaks right? There's someone near me that has those! Very popular up here! What do you train yours for? I would only want a single cow for the milk and breed to a beef (or Longhorn..  ) for a half-way edible calf.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

That's them alright! Gorgeous cows. They aren't to popular here, I think the attraction to ours is that you can brush them in the paddock. We train them for show, (A&P shows etc) and we also take them to the local Agricultural Day at the primary school down the road. We also have a Belted Galloway and Hereford X. Longhorn x-bred animals tend to grow well, same with shorthorn x's. A guy down the line breeds highland shorthorn x's and actually has a contract to breed 400 or more a year.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum! Missing chickens is what made me get mice, I just love the genetics and breeding aspects!


----------



## ropo (Mar 8, 2012)

I must ask then, does your name "Frizzle" have to do with the chickens or is there a frizzle mouse as well?


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

It's totally after the chicken. : D I never worked with the variety, but I definitely liked the way they look, and my hair is fairly curly (think Ms Frizzle) so that's how that all worked out.


----------

